

Aereo launches "Protect my antenna" site - e1ven
http://www.protectmyantenna.org/

======
bsder
Preparation for a bad outcome.

Aereo has played _very_ fast and loose with the definition of "antenna".

In reality, it seems that they have a couple of good antennas in an area that
record the shows, upload them, and then they stream them using the net.

You "local" antenna isn't really doing anything.

~~~
joezydeco
I _did_ find it a little odd that the "tour" that Aereo gave to TechCrunch[1]
showed off a whole bunch of racks, servers, and transcoders but never actually
showed the antenna arrays. They were supposedly inside the silver boxes (shown
around the 2:00 mark), but why go through all that trouble to prove they have
implemented thousands of little antennas _and then not actually show them_?
And if your RF receivers were critical to operation, why are they located on
metal racks in the middle of the rooftop unit enclosed in _more_ metal?

I've been an Aereo beta tester for a while, so I'm actually pro-Aereo and hope
there's a future for them. But my gut is really starting to wonder if the
technology has all been a big put-on.

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/16/aereo-shows-off-their-
rooft...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/16/aereo-shows-off-their-rooftop-
antenna-farm-ahead-of-supreme-court-ruling/)

------
joezydeco
5 days before the Supreme Court arguments? Who is left to influence at this
point? Or is this preparation for a bad outcome?

